# i'm so upset...



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

gabby is my new show doe from rosasharn line right??







not anymore, i was working with her on a lead a stuff today. i wen and did the whole, checking teats thing like judges do and i felt a bump, so i look.. its another teat, i'm so upset now


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Did you get her from them? If so I would let them know. They may trade her for a different goat.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

no she's from the ndga milk head's herd, but her dad was from rosasharn.


i have sent her an email to tell her, and she may replace it, but i can't drive 12 hours to exchange goats, and i had gotten really attached to gabby too.. but now i don't even want to breed her, and i cant show her


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm sorry about that. . . . how upsetting. 

I can't imagine someone selling a "show goat" that has an extra teat. We check teats right after birth and all through the time they are with us.

Maybe you can work something out to meet halfway or something?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Maybe you can work something out to meet halfway or something?


SDK.... if you paid for a show quality animal....by golly ...I would request one....  ... you may want to try to figure out.... how to exchange her...even if your attached.....unless you ...just want to keep her and get another one? But I know .....we are not made of money right now...  ..... as you said ...."she's my show doe" ...but now she is not....  very frustrating....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gosh thats too bad..but I would sure want to know if I happened to sell a goat with DQ that perhaps I didnt notice...sometimes extra teats can show up a little later, at least in Boers.
I always do a teat count at birth but there was once a the doe that did develop an extra one a little later on.
Yes the breeder should know in any case, and should be willing to work with you.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

she wouldn't do that purposely, and it wasn't the doe i was originally to get, i was supposed to get her sister and at last minute she died so she brought her with instead. i don't know. i may just get a replacement doe out of next years kiddings and pick it up next year in pahrump again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh........... I see........ that is terrible about the sister dying....you will have to work something out with her on the next crop........... definitely.. it is sure a long time to wait.....what a bummer....


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i know, and now i don't even know if i want to go to the next show... i'm so sad.

i've been really depressed lately cause of the boers and me having to sell most of the goats, and now this. makes me almost want to just quit


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh don't quit....  ...how is the extra teat is it separate?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i was checking around 5 toth so it was getting dark, its really close to the other teat, but it looks separate

the breeder just responded and said if its a third teat she will bring a replacement doe kid down in december when she comes to visit her family


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> the breeder just responded and said if its a third teat she will bring a replacement doe kid down in december when she comes to visit her family


 That is terrific news ...that the breeder is going to replace her in dec..... :thumbup: :wahoo: 
see I told you not to give up...things do work out sometimes...and I am happy for you SDK..  :leap: :leap: 
Hot diggity dog....Now you need to change your post title from i'm so upset......to.. I'm so excited... LOL :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm still upset though.. i like gabby.. 

and i am struggling to feed the boers and everyone.. 

toth how much do you charge for commercial does?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I usually charge anywhere from $150 to $250 depends on the quality ect...


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok cause i was wondering if i was asking too much. i'm asking 200 for each doe w/no papers and the one with papers is 250

thats not horrible right? i do have newer pics of most everyone, just haven't got them up yet.. still editing the size but i say 200 and people freak out


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> k cause i was wondering if i was asking too much. i'm asking 200 for each doe w/no papers and the one with papers is 250
> 
> thats not horrible right? i do have newer pics of most everyone, just haven't got them up yet.. still editing the size but i say 200 and people freak out


I definitely think that is a fair price.....there are so many people trying to get your goats for nothing.....these days ...taking advantage of the fallen market.....If you are trying to move them faster go a little lower ......if not ...I would tell them "you get what you pay for"...

They may of paid less somewhere else..... but it is not near the quality you will get with SDK goats....


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok.. its really a strain on the budget right now, especially since the 5 eat as much as the other 13


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats sad about Gabby -- do you have to trade her or can you "buy" her from the breeder when they bring the new doeling? 

If you are having such trouble with feeding (I feel you pain, thankfuly prices have gone down here and I am still going ok with my job) maybe having another mouth to feed isnt such a great idea ...... BUT if she is special sometimes you need to keep them around because they remind you why you have goats.

I am keeping Mia eventhough I am not breeding her at least not this fall maybe in the spring. I figure she is a pet and she reminds me why I love my goats so much.


Oh and about the feed --- look into the fastrack I posted about. You can cut your feed bill in half as you dont need to feed as much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So SDK ..........I would recommend dropping your prices slightly ....at a time ...until you can move those goats.....Kinda feel the market a bit with pricing..... drop slow ...not drastic......Good luck  ....


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

she will be bringing me down another jr doe on dec 4th, which is cool cause i may already be out meeting the girl who bought gia and alley

not sure how the whole thing is going to work out, i know i don't need to put money down for it or anything, i just don't know if she wants gabby back or not either way is fine with me.. i'll be sad but money is a big deal right now and i need to sell as many as i can


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know the feeling SDK.....


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well i looked at it again today in full light.. its def a second teat... i may have a friend who will buy her just to milk


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm sorry it is a second teat....but....I'm happy that you have a buyer in line .....


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea.. hes an old teacher and he's going to retire next year and get a bunch of chickens and a few milk goats and have some sheep.. so she would be perfect for him since she is from really good milking lines


if he can't get her i may actually have another person who can get her as a pet for her girls, shes a local friend who has miniature donkeys


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, I am very glad to hear that she'll have a new home lined up.  Hope you find good homes for the Boer goats you're selling - also hope you'll be able to get the price you want. It is so upsetting when you put so much into your herd and are not able to make it back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

either way ...it sounds like.... she is going to get a real good replacement home...  That is a great thing.... :dance: :thumbup:


----------

